# Longest distance between two adjacent jurisdictions



## Gil (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought this would be an interesting discussion. What's the longest distance one can travel (by car of course) between two adjacent jurisdictions (states/provinces/countries)?

I thought I'd punch in the extremes for a trip between Canada and the US on Google Maps.

Homer, AK to St. John's, NL: 9,598 km or 5,964 miles

Inuvik, NT to Key West, FL: 8,363 km or 5,197 miles

Eureka, CA to St. John's, NL: 7,663 km or 4,762 miles


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Australia.

Lets try Mt Gambier SA> to Kununarra WA via Perth: 6,358km / 3,950 miles

Eucla WA to Darwin NT via Perth: 5,478 km / 3,400 miles


What about Shenzhen, China to St Petersburg, Russia?


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Miami, FL to Sapporo, Japan - 10,716 miles - by car, according to someone at Google Maps with a sense of humour...

I wonder how you're supposed to drive and kayak at the same time, and why you can only start kayaking from Washington state... :carrot:

Seriously though, Russia-China would have to win.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

It used to say "swim over the Pacific Ocean". :lol:


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

And yet, no directions in Mexico... D'oh!

Glad to see they've got their priorites in order...


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by two adjacent jurisdictions. How are Miami and Sapporo adjacent?


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

It was a joke, because according to some comedian at Google Maps, you can drive between Miami and Sapporo. Since you wouldn't enter any other countries en route, you'd only pass through two jurisdictions (in this case, countries, not including international waters).

Seriously, "two adjacent jurisdictions" should be split into two levels - one for the longest drive in adjacent countries (a la Gil's post, where some Russia-China trip would likely win), and one for intra-national ones (a la Essendon's post, where the longest trip could be one involving one or more states/provinces/etc of Australia, China or Russia).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Within the lower 48; probably a trip between NW New Mexico and SE Texas... Although S California to NE Oregon is also a hell of a trip, especially if you follow freeways.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

In Canada I can imagine a pretty long distance. What about Sparwood, BC to Inuvik, YT?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Felsőszölnök-Garbolc 638km. It includes 8km is Slovenia for some reasons for GM.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

deranged said:


> It was a joke, because according to some comedian at Google Maps, you can drive between Miami and Sapporo. Since you wouldn't enter any other countries en route, you'd only pass through two jurisdictions (in this case, countries, not including international waters).
> 
> Seriously, "two adjacent jurisdictions" should be split into two levels - one for the longest drive in adjacent countries (a la Gil's post, where some Russia-China trip would likely win), and one for intra-national ones (a la Essendon's post, where the longest trip could be one involving one or more states/provinces/etc of Australia, China, Canada or Russia).


Me has no sense of humour :bash: 

I believe a drive between Murmansk and Hong Kong is the longest you can find, and Murmansk-Vladivostok is the longest in one country. It has actually been made, by Russian football fans of Zenit St Petersburg. They drove to Vladivostok to follow their team in a Premier League match, but their car broke down so they sold it and bought plane tickets home. Zenit honored them in some way, not sure how, and Vladivostok have since been relegated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I wonder if Machhachkala or some other place in Dagestan - Vladivostok isn't actually longer than from Murmansk.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know about that. Murmansk is a loooong way off. Btw, doesn't the main road to "Way out east" (English translation of Vladivostok) pass through Kazakhstan anyway? A remnant of the Soviet era.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ You have a decent detour though.



RawLee said:


> *Felsőszölnök*-Garbolc 638km. It includes 8km is Slovenia for some reasons for GM.


Gornji Senik, the capital of Hungarian Slovenes.  It's slightly closer through Slovenia.


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

For Sweden the longest possible route is between Smygehuk, which is the southernmost point in the country, to Treriksröset, the northernmost point. According to hitta.se the distance is 1988,6 kms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

NW Montana to SE South Dakota has to be a long one, but I cant find a route on Google Maps that doesn't enter any other states.


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Gil said:


> Inuvik, NT to Key West, FL: 8,363 km or 5,197 miles


That could extend more in the future (To Tuktoyaktuk).


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Some possibilities for the longest within a continent:

South America - two countries (direct route only):
...Rio Gallegos, Argentina, to Boa Vista, Brazil - 8,552 km (5,314 mi)
............Rio Gallegos, Argentina to Buenos Aires - 2,636 km
............Buenos Aires to Uruguaiana, Brazil - 600 km approx
............Uruguaiana, Brazil to Boa Vista, Brazil - 5,356 km

Europe excl. Russia - two countries (direct route in each country):
...Stavanger, Norway to Dragsfjard, Finland, via Trondheim, Narvik, and Storfjord - 3,361 km (2,088 mi)

Australia - two states/territories (direct route only)
...Walpole, WA to Nhulunbuy, NT - 4,830 km (3,001 mi)


----------



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Russia and Norway share a border.

What about Vladivostok to Kristiansand, Norway?


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

I didn't check Russia because Google Maps doesn't have directions for Russia.
But SW Russia to SW Norway would have to be the longest wholly within Europe.

Anyway, Vladivostok-Kristiansand would be one of the five longest road trips across any two countries, assuming only one trip between any combination of two countries, is counted.


----------

